# Apache and PHP

## dek

Successfully emerged apache and php, executed "ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-lang/php-4.2.0/php-4.2.0.ebuild config" like suggested (the config files were updated). 

But apache refuses to parse my php scripts.  :Sad: 

I tried different things like mentioned in other posts - still no luck. The worst thing happend was that opera wanted to download the php scripts, instead of parsing them...  :Shocked: 

Please help me out, i badly need php.

bye, dek

----------

## dek

OK answering to myself: Finally got PHP to work!

"ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-lang/php-4.2.0/php-4.2.0.ebuild config" doesn't modify the apache.conf properly.

I commended the IfDefine stuff out and it works.  :Wink: 

#<IfDefine PHP4>

LoadModule php4_module    extramodules/libphp4.so

#</IfDefine>

#<IfDefine PHP4>

AddModule mod_php4.c

#</IfDefine>

----------

## Guest

You probably needed to add -D PHP in the apache options file in /etc/conf.d

The definition wasnt being passed

----------

